# B13 AWD conversion?



## hksilvia (May 18, 2006)

hi im jose,
im new i wanted to know if anyone has any information on how to do an all wheel drive conversion on a B13? thanks for any help.


----------



## chickan (Jul 25, 2006)

it is going to be a really involved process, if it can be done at all. You will need to get a new tranmission, new front and rear axles, plus all the linkage will have to be hand made. Overall, probably not worth it, better off selling for a 4wd car.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

this has been discussed before. i'll post up the links in just a second
http://www.nissanforums.com/b13-91-...rive-conversion.html?highlight=awd+conversion
that's the most helpful, but if you search for awd conversion, you'll find many other threads.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Take a good look at a RNN14 Pulsar GTiR, note the differences, and install all of the parts. I spent a month researching this and found it possible so long as you have: complete GTiR rear subframe and all attached parts, driveshaft, gas tank ( fits in B13 place, has tunnel for shaft), a plasma cutter or sawzall, welding skills , and a GTiR trunk pan. The GTiR has the same wheelbase and track width, plus both cars use the same rear STB, so the rear strut mounts could be used as refrence points while fabricating the mounting tabs to bolt the subframe to. No, you can't use the front driver B13 rear suspension. The subframe has 4 mounting points, IIRC, so there isn't much to fabricate for mounting it. You wouyld also need the GTiR front suspension crossmember to have the proper driveshaft tunnel in it ( just like AWD DSM's use a different front crossmember, so do these cars). This being said, a complete GTiR front cut may be a better option than just a engine/trans set.


----------



## ransum (Apr 29, 2009)

http://www.sr20forum.com/nx2000/245572-nx2000-awd-conversion.html 

the GTiR sr20det comes with a awd tranny u, like me, needs to fined a differential, drive shaft, axles and some way to do the welding


----------



## sixties (Jul 27, 2015)

hey i am doing the reverse taking an awd manual tranny and putting it in a 2wd 96 gxe sentra axle and stater problems though and a back mount issue that was easy to solve.

anybody done that one yet though?????


----------

